# 'The Big Valley' is headed to the big screen



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Variety:

*The Big Valley*,the TV western series that aired 1964-1969 on ABC,is being adapted into an independent feature film by Kate Edelman Johnson and Daniel Adams via their Panther Entertainment banner.

Adams will direct the film from his own script.The storyline was developed with series creators Louis F. Edelman and A.I. Bezzerides.The plot borrows from the show's pilot and several episodes.

The series featured Barbara Stanwyck as the widowed matriarch of the wealthy Barkley family living in 19th-century Stockton,CA.

The series also starred Richard Long,Peter Breck and Charles Briles.

The series launched the careers of Lee Majors and Linda Evans.

Roles for the forthcoming film have not been cast at this time.

Pre-production is expected to begin in January 2010,with filming to begin April 2010 in Michigan and New Mexico.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118005923.html?categoryid=1236&cs=1


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Very cool. I just can't quite figure out what Michigan is going to double as.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm a western fan but I could never get into that show for some reason.

And I never would have expected a big-screen version.


----------

